# Stopping Barking



## py3ak (Mar 10, 2006)

Friends, I have terrible problem. I can't seem to stop barking.

Wait, wait. Actually, that's: I can't seem to stop my dog barking.

Actually, he's not my dog. But I have to live with him. And he is driving my wife and me crazy. He barks very loudly (German shepherd) and mostly after dark. He waked up the neighbors barking early in the morning. Last night we had to correct him at least 9 times. This evening I think I have already corrected him more than. I tie him down at some distance from us, but it is not far enough away (though about as far away as I can get him) to make a real difference. It is hard for him inasmuch as all the OTHER neighborhood dogs (about 40) seem to get away with barking as much as they like.

Anyway, suggestions? Electric shocks are out; tying him up doesn't help, he often escapes, I feel sorry for him bound up, and I think it makes him bark more. I am thinking about a muzzle, but that of course means he can't eat or drink until we take it off, and that's a bit rough on the old lad as well. With this many dogs it's hard to swat him every time he barks; especially when that means getting out of bed at 3:00 a.m. and going out in the cold to administer discipline to a dog who really is rather loveable and quite an escape artist, if incurably stupid in other ways.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I have only heard of two things to do with an untrainable dog...

the collars with the electric shocks (I'm tossed on it)
and having the dog "debarked" surgically (which I personally am against but have known ppl that have done so)


----------



## py3ak (Mar 10, 2006)

No, no surgeries! Not for a dog, not out of my pocket, not something so un-natural. I was hoping some herb tea or something would make him at least quieter. Maybe I could give him my chest cold and he'd get laryngitis --or maybe I could get a tranquilizer gun and administer long-range discipline.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> No, no surgeries! Not for a dog, not out of my pocket, not something so un-natural. I was hoping some herb tea or something would make him at least quieter. Maybe I could give him my chest cold and he'd get laryngitis --or maybe I could get a tranquilizer gun and administer long-range discipline.



 sounds like we're on the same page! Except I would probably forgo the tranquilizers and just get rid of the dog.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 10, 2006)

Can't, it's not mine (I would never own a dog). I swat him and I no sooner get back in the house than he barks again. I hate to swat him harder for fear of turning him into a vicious, ravening canine from ill-treatment. But at this point I'm wondering if he doesn't think that I spank him for NOT barking. Because when I open the door he is quiet; and then I came marching down and speak to him some and hit him, and then speak to him sympathetically and go away again. Then when he stops barking again (cause he ALWAYS stops when I open the door) he gets spanked.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2006)

Whose dog is he?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 10, 2006)

More proof of his rascally character can be found here and here and here


----------



## py3ak (Mar 10, 2006)

He belongs to the people whose property we're staying on, and whose dogfood he is eating.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2006)

Bummer!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 10, 2006)

I have tried to loan him to a couple people, but am getting no takers. I think of confining him on the roof of the house, as the furthest confined spot from my location that is still on the same property.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 10, 2006)

debarking is just plain cruel and inhumane thats like taking away the vocal cords of a child because they cry to much. Just plain wrong. 

Try a nozzle and for what its worth a shock collar but use it humanely!

blade


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't know if I can get a shock collar. I agree --I would not go with debarking him. While I am not a pet person, I am convinced that real Christianity comes out in the way you treat your animals, as well as in the way you treat your neighbor. I'm glad to hear you recommend a muzzle --there was nothing else I could think of and I was hoping it wasn't off the cruelty scale.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 11, 2006)

muzzle would be best!! 

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 11, 2006)

Well Im definetelly a animal person - but even if your not Im glad to see your considerate as some just regard them as possesions without regard for the life their creator gave them.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 11, 2006)

Bring him inside the house. Dogs are pack animals and the farther he is from his pack, the more he will bark. When he is inside he doesn't have to bark, everyone is right there. He will probably curl up and go to sleep and so will your neighbors!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks, Blade. I'm glad to have the opinion of someone who enjoys animals, as you will be instinctively more sympathetic to them than I would. As you say, though, God made them; and ill-treatment of them is a sign of a defective character.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 11, 2006)

doesnt mean I dont make mistakes !!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, a mistake is different than cruelty. If you're sympathetic, when you make a mistake it's not so likely to be a mistake that results in some _savagery_.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 11, 2006)

Meg, I think you may be right about bringing him inside. I have thought of that before, but he <i>really</i> needs a bath first. I am getting pretty desperate: I can't remember when was the last time I slept well. I love the dog actually, which is a surprise. I can't stand spanking him for <i>being a dog</i>. But I am beginning to get pretty frustrated at having him left to us, with this barking problem. Our neighbors have told us they want to shoot him (in all seriousness). Ruben says we are not bringing him inside.... (smile) so I fear we are going to have to go with a muzzle.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2006)

Two rooms is not enough for one large German shepherd and two people. Besides, I am sure he would soon start wanting his own computer.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> debarking is just plain cruel and inhumane thats like taking away the vocal cords of a child because they cry to much. Just plain wrong.
> 
> Try a nozzle and for what its worth a shock collar but use it humanely!
> ...



The reason I'm against debarking also.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 11, 2006)

Is there anyway of discussing the landlord take him back to live with them?


----------



## Craig (Mar 11, 2006)

I recommend you watch a movie...I think you'll seriously appreciate it. Some foul language, I have to tell you.
How To Kill Your Neighbor's Dog
I actually own and love the movie.


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I have tried to loan him to a couple people, but am getting no takers. I think of confining him on the roof of the house, as the furthest confined spot from my location that is still on the same property.



Ruben....it's quite possible this dog is barking because he's isolated.

Dogs are very social.

To get him to be obedient and stop barking, you'll need to get a garden hose with one of those high pressure "gun" style nozzles. Hide then catch the dog right in the middle of the act and shoot him square in the face with the water as you firmly shout "NO" as you do it. (Don't yell at the dog using his name, btw.)

This won't hurt him, but will associate an undesireable thing (the water in the face) with what he is doing. It might take 4-6 times (in succession) to get him to understand and obey. But this really works; is humane and only takes a bit of skill on the human's side. Sheperds learn fast, too.

Meanwhile, if the dog is safe (doesn't bite, Etc.) see if you can provide some social environment for him/her. ??? And/or insist the owner take responsibility. (Isolation is neglect, btw.)

Here's our dog trainer's site. Uncle Matty is the best!!

http://www.unclematty.com/index_flash.htm

Go for it! 

Robin


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Bring him inside the house. Dogs are pack animals and the farther he is from his pack, the more he will bark. When he is inside he doesn't have to bark, everyone is right there. He will probably curl up and go to sleep and so will your neighbors!



Meg's right...Ruben, find-out what it means to be "Alpha" dog. Seriously. I'm certain, with very little training, you can get this sheperd to serve you obediently and you'll enjoy the relationship.

(I trained a stray shepherd that behaved better than our Scotty. But then, a stubborn Scott is out-behaved by most!)

:bigsmile:

r.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 11, 2006)

German Shepherds are the most social breed out there. They are so loyal that if you leave them alone or give them to another family, they literally become depressed if they don't starve themselves. My German Shepherd starved himself the first time we took a vacation without him, so now we have to bring him with us. He probably just wants attention, and tying him up will make his barking even worse. He has no one else to be around, so he's just telling his frustration to the world - or because he knows you will come out there and he will be able to see you... No matter if it hurts. Teach him how to play fetch, take him for walks, train him. You have to keep a Shepherd busy. My dog is obsessed (I mean it, totally obsessed) with playing ball - it's SO much fun for him to walk down to the park and chase after that thing over and over and over and over and over... Since the semester has been so busy, I haven't had much time to be with him, so his barking has increased. Play with the dog, and maybe every now and then hold him down on the ground until he stays there (submits) then praise him for his obedience. He has to know you're the alpha. Reward him for being quiet, don't punish him for for expressing his frustration. Shepherds are very type A, especially when they're young, so a few runs during the day would greatly help.

If he still doesn't shut up (like our little Cairn Terrier. He was also de-voiced by previous owners but the little Scot is so stubborn it grew back  ) get an airsoft gun, hide, and pop him in the hip while yelling "no." Shepherds have thick fur, so it won't hurt him but it'll definitely get his attention.

German Shepherds are the kind of dogs you absolutely cannot ignore by tying up. They get weird after such treatment.

[Edited on 3-11-2006 by ~~Susita~~]


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestions --due to the water situation here, water hose is out, though I like that idea. It takes too long to get everything set up to squirt water, not to mention that the pump is noisy enough that it woule clue him in that I'm outside. I can just imagine myself leaping to the pump, shutting one valve, opening another, flipping the switch and deftly aiming the makeshift hose at an alarmed Zack, who did not realize I was even on the scene!
He obeys me when I'm around; he knows who is boss. He doesn't ever try to bite me or really object, though he will do passive resistance. He just doesn't obey me when he can't see me. I think he likes me, though. He doesn't seem depressed, but he did kind of get nervous the first few times we left. He seems to have cottoned on to the fact that we will come back now. For a while he'd just go crazy every time we returned, like he thought we'd abandoned him.
As far as the owner taking him back, since the owner is currently in Ohio that does not seem like much of an option.
So I have to holler "NO" and surprise him with some pain/unpleasantness. I will give my crafty and devious and secret-police like mind to coming up with something that works (without cruelty).


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 11, 2006)

You could shake your toupee on the end of a stick, like in The Three Stooges. "It's a Tarantula!" And then we could both shoot it and stomp on it while shouting 'NO!' That would be very unpleasant.

For those who don't know, our dog accused Ruben of having false hair. He recently accused me of having false teeth. He is a very bitter dog, I'm afraid.


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2006)

R,

It's about separation anxiety, for sure. You can also use a squirt bottle and/or an empty soda-can with coins taped in it. Shake the can suddenly (icky noise) when he barks.

Btw, hitting is never an option for discipline (I'm not saying you do) because it scars their character. Solemn commands with scary noises or "things" do the trick. A stern voice asserts that you're alpha (just like in Star Trek-Klingons!) The other side of it, dogs really respond to praise (verbal/physical) and lots of it. It'll take time for the sheperd to learn the new system after the emotional trauma. They're hearty spirits, though. There's no small reason sheperds are used as K 9 officers. They have a natural trait of loyalty and to be protectors.

One thing I love about dogs is that they are "wired" to serve and love, unconditionally. They really need to be needed.

Ruben, you have the power to make this dog the way you want him. (He sounds like he's got potential!)

r.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2006)

Robin,

Thanks for the advice. I will try some of your training techniques.

I am impressed by how compassionate everyone was towards "my" German Shepherd. I wonder if I would have gotten the same reactions if he had been a rat?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 11, 2006)

I would get the dog a mac if he asks 

I think you need the pet psychic or psycho to counsel you and the dog 

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 11, 2006)

Also dont stare the dog in the eyes it is a sign of aggression. 

I think he misses his owner and might be calling for her/him.

blade


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2006)

Blade,

I know the dog needs counseling. Have you seen his activity online? Check this out for a sample:
http://kamelda78.blogspot.com/2006/03/impassioned-plea-for-my-free-speech.html

Well, so far he is pretty quiet tonight. Maybe he realized what the muzzle we showed him today is for.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 11, 2006)

Good you got the muzzle!!

Is Odin his name?

blade


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2006)

No, his name is Zack. He has written pretty extensively, including a blurb for _The Chronicles of Fundamentarlia_ and some violent language on an unsuspecting person's blog who was merely attacking hippies.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## py3ak (Mar 12, 2006)

Ah well, he just got in a barking match with another dog. I let him inside to calm down, and now he is back at it. Looks like muzzle time after all. Hopefully we can end that if Robin's training tricks work.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 12, 2006)

*Dogs rock, especially German Shepherds. Be patient with him. 

My Mikey cracked me up today. I kept seeing him go up to the window and stare at the ground. Then he would start snapping at the air and running around. Turns out he was saving us from the bees, my mum's bush just got flowers on it. So he would go stare at the bush, waiting for another bee - http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/Mikey-bees005.jpg and http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/Mikey-bees004.jpg

Then he would spring into action! Here he is getting ready to attack - http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/Mikey-bees002.jpg and here you can actually see the bee - http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/Mikey-bees003.jpg Love that guy! He's so funny.*


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 13, 2006)

Susan,
Mikey is a beautiful dog my grandma wants one but she settled for a persian kitty for now. Plus she is a grandma to a American Eskimo and Pomeranian 

blade


----------



## py3ak (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, Saturday night was great. I put the muzzle on him and he had it off in about twenty seconds, but then he didn't bark. Last night he barked about 11:00 --we tried the muzzle, but he barked again after he got it off. I told him to be quiet. About 3:00 he barked again. I threw water at him and hollered NO and did not hear another peep from him.
Thanks for your advice! I have been told by his owner that he loves to play soccer.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 13, 2006)

I betcha more than anything his barking is a product of boredom. Wear him out with that soccer ball!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 13, 2006)

Actually, that's the ironic part --I don't think there is one here. I think the owners may have taken it with them, or something. However, they sell rabbits at the market. I may have to start buying him rabbits as temporary companions.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Actually, that's the ironic part --I don't think there is one here. I think the owners may have taken it with them, or something. However, they sell rabbits at the market. I may have to start buying him rabbits as temporary companions.



 That's terrible!!!!!!! Poor bunnies


----------



## py3ak (Mar 16, 2006)

He's been pretty good since we got the muzzle. I threw some water on him last night and we didn't have any more trouble. His new thing is that he likes to go off the property, but will only do so if we go too. He used to just go out and run around for a while; now we have to go with him.


----------

